# New use for a grooming table!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Very inventive use by my daughter!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

That looks rather macabre!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think it was supposed to be a bed!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH! nice!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

That's great imagination x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They have always been very creative!  She did wonder why I took a photo but it just made me laugh!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure that if it was a real baby social services would think this was a great place for a baby to sleep!!!

Very funny too!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am always fascinated in my role how children use 'non toys' in their play or how they change the use of things. Henry was once playing with some Cath Kidston woolly sheep that I had, there was one black one and four white. He was making shooting noises and I asked him what he was doing. He told me the black one was Darth Vader and the white ones were storm Troopers and they were going to have a battle! Love it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhh I thought it was going to be a Hobo xxxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh I thought it as going to be a Hobo xxxx


Sorry to disappoint you Karen!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sezra said:


> I am always fascinated in my role how children use 'non toys' in their play or how they change the use of things. Henry was once playing with some Cath Kidston woolly sheep that I had, there was one black one and four white. He was making shooting noises and I asked him what he was doing. He told me the black one was Darth Vader and the white ones were storm Troopers and they were going to have a battle! Love it!


A friend once told me that her little one emptied a container from the bathroom of her 'ladies items', and had them all lined up on the landing as little white soldiers!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I am always fascinated in my role how children use 'non toys' in their play or how they change the use of things. Henry was once playing with some Cath Kidston woolly sheep that I had, there was one black one and four white. He was making shooting noises and I asked him what he was doing. He told me the black one was Darth Vader and the white ones were storm Troopers and they were going to have a battle! Love it!


That sounds just like what my Harry would do!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sarette said:


> That sounds just like what my Harry would do!!


And Henry! Isn't it fab that they can make up a game or play with anything! Henry will use stones if we are outside! What fabulous imaginations!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Sezra said:


> And Henry! Isn't it fab that they can make up a game or play with anything! Henry will use stones if we are outside! What fabulous imaginations!


It is brilliant, I agree! Harry uses whatever he has to hand, sticks, coins, marbles etc. He will sit and play for ages too which can be handy!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab! Kid play is amazing to watch and makes me wish I was a kid again. My DS is past his Star Wars phase now (and it lasted a few years and was all encompassing....) and now it's Digimon Datasquad, whatever that is? I can't keep up!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought we were going to see the doll hanging from the neck there for a scary moment


----------

